
Edward L. Bernayse: The Engineering of Consent (1947) [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
http://classes.dma.ucla.edu/Fall07/28/Engineering_of_consent.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
must read for anyone involved in engineering smart cities[0]

[0]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.00509v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.00509v1.pdf)

